# To buy shoe insoles or not???



## Maintenance Man (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok here's the problem. Ive got plantar fasciitis is my left foot hella bad. Its transferred pain to my knee from the bad foot. Right foot and knee is not that bad tho. Its gradually stopped me from running and it started about 6 months ago??

I went to the Good Feet store and had them size me up for the insoles that are permanent. They felt great when I put them on and gave my foot that lil bit more arch I wanted, relieving pressure off the heel and ball of my foot. Only thing is they're like $300 brand new but the guy is giving me a deal since we work in the same shopping center. So $250 or a refurb pair for $179. 

Have you guys used these things and did you find them to work? My bro has some and he wasn't impressed by it but my bro in law got the shoes and said they are great. Fixed him right up and he was developing the same knee pain I have now.

I was ready to buy them this week but now Im kinda wondering if theyre worth it. Ill pay cause I wanna fukkin run again!!! What you guys think? Any suggestions or other options??


----------



## Luscious Lei (Sep 30, 2014)

I got strictly zero experience in the subject matter but I would say go for it. It's your health, don't try to save bucks on something that important.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 30, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> I got strictly zero experience in the subject matter but I would say go for it. It's your health, don't try to save bucks on something that important.



Yeah bruh most definately. I want this pain gone and to be able to squat and run again without major pain. And thats not Damon Wayans suuuuucka!! lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2014)

Buy them they are worth it. Both for running but also for squatting. Your arch plays a huge role in the squat. Without a stable arch you can't have a neutral ankle which just creates a chain of disaster going up the legs hips and back.

Voodoo floss around the foot and ankle will help the plantar issue. So will rolling your arch on a small diameter pvc pipe.


----------



## bvs (Sep 30, 2014)

i dont have them but i have spoken to people who have and they all love them. aparently the first few weeks it will be pretty uncomfortable as your feet/bones/muscles get used to it but after that its all good


----------



## snake (Sep 30, 2014)

MM,

A little more detail on POB’s suggestion; 
I was running 4-5 miles 3x a week and developed plantar fasciitis. I tried everything including ice, rolling a golf ball, stretches, shoe inserts and rest. Nothing worked until I wrapped it with sports tape. I spoke to my doctor and he said it prevents the fascia from splaying out. Its hard to explain but your hands are not much different than your feet. Spread your one hand out and then close it with the other along the lowest pinky and thumb knuckle. That’s what the tape does, preventing that fascia from splaying out. (Hope that makes sense) 

Wrap it tight, not too tight that it prevents circulation to your toes but tight. You can do it over a sock if you like but avoid the flexible tape. If you are like me, I had pain on the first step but then it worked its way out in ½ mile. You’ll know the wrap is working on that first step. You’ll thank me later; good luck.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 1, 2014)

Foot health is so important man, we so take our feet for granted, do what it takes to make things right.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Buy them they are worth it. Both for running but also for squatting. Your arch plays a huge role in the squat. Without a stable arch you can't have a neutral ankle which just creates a chain of disaster going up the legs hips and back.
> Voodoo floss around the foot and ankle will help the plantar issue. So will rolling your arch on a small diameter pvc pipe.


Ive heard about voodoo floss before. Im gonna check that out tonight. Im about 85% leaning towards buying them. Im tired of this shit. Im supposed to be getting to my prime, not weaning things off as i go cause Im fukked up lol


bvs said:


> i dont have them but i have spoken to people who have and they all love them. aparently the first few weeks it will be pretty uncomfortable as your feet/bones/muscles get used to it but after that its all good





snake said:


> MM,
> A little more detail on POB’s suggestion;
> I was running 4-5 miles 3x a week and developed plantar fasciitis. I tried everything including ice, rolling a golf ball, stretches, shoe inserts and rest. Nothing worked until I wrapped it with sports tape. I spoke to my doctor and he said it prevents the fascia from splaying out. Its hard to explain but your hands are not much different than your feet. Spread your one hand out and then close it with the other along the lowest pinky and thumb knuckle. That’s what the tape does, preventing that fascia from splaying out. (Hope that makes sense)
> 
> Wrap it tight, not too tight that it prevents circulation to your toes but tight. You can do it over a sock if you like but avoid the flexible tape. If you are like me, I had pain on the first step but then it worked its way out in ½ mile. You’ll know the wrap is working on that first step. You’ll thank me later; good luck.


Thats exactly how mine started too bruh. Running about 15-20 miles a week and it just hit me one day.
 Oh yeah I understand what you mean too. The hand is an excellent aid  lol. What kind of taping procedures did u use? I know there is certain  ways to wrap up right? 



stonetag said:


> Foot health is so important man, we so take our feet for granted, do what it takes to make things right.


Hell yeah Stone. I used to do that before this happened. Now I can see how neglecting a simple injury turns into so much more. Pissed I let it go this long. Im even gonna buy a super nice pair of running shoes too. No more cheap shit for the feet lol


----------



## bvs (Oct 1, 2014)

my foot problems arent that bad but i also found some relief from rolling my feet around on a lacrosse ball while i sit at the computer


----------



## Cliff Claven (Oct 1, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Ok here's the problem. Ive got plantar fasciitis is my left foot hella bad. Its transferred pain to my knee from the bad foot. Right foot and knee is not that bad tho. Its gradually stopped me from running and it started about 6 months ago??
> 
> I went to the Good Feet store and had them size me up for the insoles that are permanent. They felt great when I put them on and gave my foot that lil bit more arch I wanted, relieving pressure off the heel and ball of my foot. Only thing is they're like $300 brand new but the guy is giving me a deal since we work in the same shopping center. So $250 or a refurb pair for $179.
> 
> ...


So only before u spend 3 small, and context dictates size, go see a foot doctor. A podiatrist is where you should go for direction as we cannot examine your foot via chat. 

www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Podiatry

If I were to inquire the safest way to gear up I sure wouldnt ask my ****ing doctor who would know litte more than cops on the matter. I would hopefully find my way here for group think. 

                Love,
                    CLIFF
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 2, 2014)

RobertMKegley said:


> I got them and they have really helped. The reason that I decided to see a professional for my feet is because every time I would squat or use the leg press, my feet would be sore like the dickens. Turns out that I just have messed up feet that needed a special insole that would keep the alignment of my heel the way it should be.



Did you visit a podiatrist or the people that sell the insoles?


----------

